# best rest for 3d?



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

I am looking for a great 3d rest.
I was considering the bodoodle or a lizard tongue.
Any other suggestions, or thoughts on those?
Thanks.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

you won't go wrong with either one. I have got the bodoodle on one of my bows and a lizard tongue on the other.


----------



## jscreque (Aug 1, 2005)

I agree, either will be fine. I have a lizard tongue on my tournament bow. I try to keep it simple and problem free. the fewer moving parts you have the less trouble you will have. And the lizard tongue is easy to set up as well. Just pay attention to your arrow weight and get the right thickness tongue.


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*great Rest*

If you want a great rest for 3d or hunting try the LimbDriver by Vapor Trail. It is easy set up it isnt driven off your cables and you can choose several launchers and colors. The rest is easy and stays up longer for a better shot. You really should check it out at vaportrailarchery.com


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

Any rest that will except the "Dave Cousins Best Blade" is a great set up for 3D or Field archery.


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

wirenut583 said:


> If you want a great rest for 3d or hunting try the LimbDriver by Vapor Trail. It is easy set up it isnt driven off your cables and you can choose several launchers and colors. The rest is easy and stays up longer for a better shot. You really should check it out at vaportrailarchery.com


+1 i love these things


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

Another vote for blade launcher. I shoot Pro Tuners on all my bows.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

ctmartinshooter said:


> Another vote for blade launcher. I shoot Pro Tuners on all my bows.


That's the bright sight right?


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

whats the one that the driving mechanism is an arm attached to the cable slider? saw that one on a bow the other day and was curious as to how that would work for 3D


----------



## ctmartinshooter (Aug 16, 2003)

alaz said:


> That's the bright sight right?


Yeah, the Brite Site Pro Tuner.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

shott8283 said:


> whats the one that the driving mechanism is an arm attached to the cable slider? saw that one on a bow the other day and was curious as to how that would work for 3D


Muzzy?
I had an Alpine rest that was activated off the cable slide.
A number of drop aways can be set up this way.


----------



## alaz (Mar 8, 2009)

All right...
Now I am thinking a Pro Tuner. Can I put a Dave Cousin's blade on there?
If so would that be recommended?


----------



## JayMc (Jan 4, 2005)

alaz said:


> All right...
> Now I am thinking a Pro Tuner. Can I put a Dave Cousin's blade on there?
> If so would that be recommended?


Just go with the pro tuner blade, you won't be sorry


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Any blade type rest should work fine for you. 

I use the AAA Cavalier Pro Blade


----------



## woodsman78 (Jan 26, 2004)

*cousins blade*

yes they do make a cousins blade for the tuner rest if you chose to use the tuner blade I have found when you flatten them out and they work and tune easier


----------



## twiant (Mar 3, 2009)

*rest*

trophy taker drop away, dont go the cheap route and get the basic rest, make sure the one you get is the movable one


----------



## WHuffman (May 22, 2003)

Another vote for Bodoodle. Easy to tune.


----------



## williejr (Jul 28, 2008)

trophy taker pronghorn


----------



## solancodad (Jun 28, 2009)

*Vapor Trail !*



wirenut583 said:


> If you want a great rest for 3d or hunting try the LimbDriver by Vapor Trail. It is easy set up it isnt driven off your cables and you can choose several launchers and colors. The rest is easy and stays up longer for a better shot. You really should check it out at vaportrailarchery.com


+1- it's all I use !


----------



## samkatera (May 12, 2008)

*yep*



twiant said:


> trophy taker drop away, dont go the cheap route and get the basic rest, make sure the one you get is the movable one


Its what I have on mine!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

i use a limb driver and love it


----------



## txarcher1 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Rest*

I would say Trophy Taker Spring Steel 1


----------



## condude4 (Sep 14, 2008)

txarcher1 said:


> I would say Trophy Taker Spring Steel 1


I got that one right now, shooting very good and easy to tune, the only prob is that im so far left to tune my bow that im past the markings.


----------



## MAXX77 (Nov 21, 2007)

alaz said:


> I am looking for a great 3d rest.
> I was considering the bodoodle or a lizard tongue.
> Any other suggestions, or thoughts on those?
> Thanks.


Brite Site Pro Tuner; super easy to tune, and it stays that way.


----------



## wilkersonhunter (Dec 12, 2007)

wirenut583 said:


> If you want a great rest for 3d or hunting try the LimbDriver by Vapor Trail. It is easy set up it isnt driven off your cables and you can choose several launchers and colors. The rest is easy and stays up longer for a better shot. You really should check it out at vaportrailarchery.com


i will second that 100% the best rest i have ever owned in my 20 plus years of shooting 3 d tournaments


----------



## B30 (Dec 27, 2007)

i shoot a spothogg whammy. absolutely no problems for over a year so far, even with fobs.


----------



## redfish (Jul 13, 2005)

You can't go wrong with any of the spring steel rests or a Limb Driver.They both work great on my bows.The shooter is the weak link with me!ukey:


----------



## jfox (Aug 3, 2008)

Spott hogg platinum comes with Daves best, micro adjsutable


----------



## Z-Rocket (Jan 11, 2009)

I use and love the lizard tongue, right now i use Goldekey/Spot Hogg Infiniti, i have the Brite Site tuner rest on order and the trophy taket steel II


----------

